# حصريمكتبه شرايط ترانيم للشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد



## سامح روماني2 (24 فبراير 2010)

*مكتبه شرايط ترانيم للشماس انطون ابراهيمعياد*​
*

*
*

*​
*-----------------------------------------------**
**اوبريت : جوة القلب يا بابا شنودة**
**اداء الشماس انطون**ابراهيم عياد و نخبة من كبار مرنمى الكنيسة و هذا الاوبريت تم تقديمه فى اجتماع**البابا**
http://www.4shared.com/file/67980008/4b962747/____.html
**-----------------------------------------------**
**مديح تماف ايرينى اداء الشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد و الشماس اكرم ميشيل*​
*http://www.4shared.com/file/56372344/8530605a/_____.html*​
*-----------------------------------*​
*شريط هللى و افرحى للشماس انطون ابراهيم**عياد*​
*1- **امونى**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28490187/e1ce9e94/Amone_Empek_Kohe.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*2- **اى اغابى**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28489656/6640a0f0/E_Aghape.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*3- **افلوجى مينوس**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28490618/a5fc2ec9/Eflogemenos.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*4- **لحن اكزمارؤت**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28490740/d7923889/Ek_Esmaro-Ot.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*5- **الى منتهى الاعوام**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28490873/6eea7dcd/Ela_Montaha_Al-A3wam.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*6- **هللى وافرحى**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28491257/ee9a39e5/Hallele_Wefrahe.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*7- **كنت طفل صغير**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28491496/31a53acd/Kont_Tefl_Sagheer.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*8- **بى اهموت غار**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28491846/8d11bde4/Pi_Ehmot_Ghar.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*9- **شانى رومبى**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28492053/f8c6867c/Shani_Rompe.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50*​
*10- **شينوتى تو مكاريو**
http://www.4shared.com/file/28492255/1221f727/Shenote_To_Makaryo.html?dirPwdVerified=f54d2f50
**-----------------------------------------**
**شريط**الرب لى راعى للشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد*​
*1- **الرب لى راعى**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924090/7a6da094/01___.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5*​
*2- **يا سائح للقاء يسوع**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924168/f2ec5e5e/02____.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5*​
*3- **امين تيناهتى**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924268/f0aae007/03__.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5*​
*4- **امسك يدي**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924304/ae84619d/04__.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5*​
*5- **زى العصفور**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924455/a1bbb3cb/05__.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5*​
*6- **خبرني يا يوحنا**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31924936/6630d6a4/06___.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5*​
*7- **لو لم يحبني**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31925204/17fa6ccf/07___.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5*​
*8- **أن أنسي من أمي الحنون**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31925426/cf4f13d3/08____.html?dirPwdVerified=53ff59c5
**----------------------------------------------------------------*​
*شريط مجد مريم للشماس انطون ابراهيم**عياد*​
*A00_**مقدمة**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986323/e26f4696/A00_.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*A01_**مجد مريم يتعظم**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986416/bc67f75f/A01___.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*A02_**في كنيستك بالزيتون**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986554/37c73940/A02___.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*A03_**يامريم البكرفقتي**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986743/b33c49cc/A03__.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*A04_**لحن أريبرسفيفين**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31986824/705e3cd4/A04__.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*B01_**ياأم النور**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31987268/a8af5748/B01__.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*B02_**زي النار ماهي في العليقة**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31987515/9c10abb7/B02_____.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*B03_**ذكصولوجية عشية للعذراء**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31987618/e0e76953/B03___.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*B04_**يامريم ياأمنا**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31987758/8549c660/B04__.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec*​
*B05_**أمين أمين تيناهتى**
http://www.4shared.com/file/31988819/c51d6499/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c6cc36ec
**----------------------------------------------------------**
*​
*--------------------------------**
**شريط نى مارتيروس للشهداء للشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد*​
*ترنيمة - مقدمة**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2240/A00_.wav*​
*ترنيمة - سيرتك بتهل يامارجرجس**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2241/A01___.wav*​
*ترنيمة - أمدح الشهيدة بربارة**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2242/A02___.wav*​
*ترنيمة - وأنا رايح دمياط_سيدهم بشاي**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2243/A03_____.wav*​
*ترنيمة - أم ياأمينة_رفقة**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2244/A04___.wav*​
*ترنيمة - ع البراري_دميانة**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2245/B01___.wav*​
*ترنيمة - في الأقصر_أنبا ونس**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2246/B02____.wav*​
*ترنيمة - في المسحة والتغطيس**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2247/B03___.wav*​
*ترنيمة - خين افران**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2248/B04__.wav*​
*ترنيمة - ياملاك هذا اليوم**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1265/2249/B05___.wav
**--------------------------------------------**
**ترانيم للمعلم ابراهيم عياد*​
*ترنيمة - يا سائح للقاء يسوع**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1132/___.mp3*​
*ترنيمة - يا حسنها مدينة**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1130/__.wav*​
*ترنيمة - لما اكون تعبان**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1128/_.mp3*​
*ترنيمة - من كل الامم**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1126/__.mp3*​
*ترنيمة - مرة تهت بعيداً**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1121/__.wav*​
*ترنيمة - لو لم يحبنى**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1119/__.wav*​
*ترنيمة - لما اكون تعبان**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1118/__.mp3*​
*ترنيمة - كنيستي القبطية نشرت**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1115/__.wav*​
*ترنيمة - كنيستي القبطية**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1113/_.wav*​
*ترنيمة - سامحنى سامحني**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1112/_.wav*​
*ترنيمة - زى العصفور**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1111/_.wav*​
*ترنيمة - ربي إجذبني**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1109/_.wav*​
*ترنيمة - خبرنى يا يوحنا**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1107/__.wav*​
*ترانيمة - حيث قادنى أسير**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1106/__.mp3*​
*ترنيمة - إن أنسى من أمي الحنون**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1102/____.wav*​
*ترنيمة - آمين آمين تناهتى**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1101/__.mp3*​
*ترنيمة - امسك يدي**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1094/_.wav*​
*ترنيمة الرب لي راعى**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1091/__.wav*​
*ترنيمة الأجراس رنت**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1085/_.wav*​
*ترنيمة أفرحى يا نفسى وغنى**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1080/___.mp3*​
*ترنيمة- أدعو الاله**
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/967/1078/_.wav*​


​


----------



## GOOD LIFE (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Tota Christ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى على الترانيم
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود راااااااااائع يا سامح 
شكرا ليك على المكتبه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

